
Docker names generator guards against ever returning “boring_wozniak” - baxter001
https://github.com/docker/docker/blob/master/pkg/namesgenerator/names-generator.go#L484
======
azaras
I don't understand Go but: It is the "goto" necessary? A "loop" will not be
better?

~~~
mirceal

      if name == "boring_wozniak" /* Steve Wozniak is not boring *
      {
         return GetRandomName(retry)
      }

~~~
jhurliman
This has a very low but non-zero chance of exceeding the max call stack size

~~~
mirceal
what are the odds? :)

~~~
mirceal
so if your call stack max depth is n the odds are 1 : (8060^n)

